# bodybuilding or exercising help alot whith dp and anxiety..



## chillxout (Jan 6, 2009)

its long been known that a side effect of strengh training or exeircising is more serotonin produce wich is a counter for deppresion and anxiety (anxiety and depresion makes depersonilization even worse) so if your looking for that extra boost to get you trough the day just begin to exercise every other day (to much will lead to overtraining which makes it even worse) just posting this as some extra advice (i know it has helped me ALOT!!)


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree 100%

I go to the twice a and for an hour and a half each time.

I love it because I get high. - Very high.

I lets me float through the day - I have reduced my anti - depressant by half, so far, and more soon.

You feel good and look good.

Remember the only thing that you can do directly to counter the effects of DP is to have a good life.


----------



## recover (Aug 9, 2008)

Absolutely, this is the key.... Its hard to focus on exercising, but once you do it and when you do it regularly you get addicted to it... and it is a very good addiction. I hip-hop every day for 40 minutes... it kicks you serotonin high and your endorphins out... and it is not the easy way vs popping a pill... but its good for you for your blood pressure, blood sugar, cholestrol... you name it...


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

I used to lift weights, but since I've had DP, I haven't dared. One reason is because someone on these forums said it (well, they said exercise generally) made their DP worse. So the question is how much is too much? I mean with weight-lifting, I tended to do as much as I physically could, which of course, starts out at a certain point and then increases over time as you build strength.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I wish i could do weight lifting again.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

I was exercising a whilst back but have been slacking lately as I was quite unwell a few weeks ago....Then a week ago i began the klonopin which is still somewhat sedating.....
but exercise is good - no matter what.

Chris


----------



## chillxout (Jan 6, 2009)

i dont think its really possible to worsen your dp by exercising because lifting and just general exercising 1.decreses stress and racing toughts because your so or should be very concetrated on your routine 2.produces mood lifting chemicals such as sarotonin which is put into anti-depresant pills but you have your own free natural way with no side effects to produce it 3. like i said dont over do it over training is when you lift weights every day your soppuse to give a 1 day rest to your body after lifting and during that day just do some light stuff like jogging or puncing bag.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Brain Candy said:


> I used to lift weights, but since I've had DP, I haven't dared. One reason is because someone on these forums said it (well, they said exercise generally) made their DP worse. So the question is how much is too much? I mean with weight-lifting, I tended to do as much as I physically could, which of course, starts out at a certain point and then increases over time as you build strength.


That's just not true in most cases - exercising makes DP worse.
Exercising is the bet thing ever.
Hard heavy and aggressive.
Take your hate for DP and push yourself.


----------

